# How to mount Raid0 ntfs

## InvisibleRasta

hello guys i have a raid 0 ntfs setup trought the bios and i cant figure out how to mount i tried various way.. i may be missind some use flag?the raid mounts perfectl yon windows and i ran chkdisk but no errors

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/

NTFS signature is missing.

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Invalid argument

The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.

Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
```

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb2 /mnt/

ntfs_mst_post_read_fixup_warn: magic: 0x5b695ea4  size: 1024   usa_ofs: 3986  usa_count: 53293: Invalid argument

Record 0 has no FILE magic (0x5b695ea4)

Failed to load $MFT: Input/output error

Failed to mount '/dev/sdb2': Input/output error

NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a

SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows

then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very

important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate

it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.

/dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation

for more details.

```

```
/dev/sdd1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="DA2B-39E1" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="efi" PARTUUID="1070f93c-88b4-4d02-b79d-8d152556776b"

/dev/sdd2: UUID="aad74cbd-7460-467a-a492-2e69c55f822f" TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="swap" PARTUUID="055d7d76-31ae-4508-98cb-05ce0eb123c1"

/dev/sdd3: UUID="0098f465-8b20-43fb-a175-abdb66c2f8f5" UUID_SUB="95434b00-2cfc-4079-830a-8e0885f0b702" TYPE="btrfs" PARTUUID="13c17043-cccc-9446-9a62-223ef8583d05"

/dev/sda1: LABEL="Recovery" UUID="A0323B10323AEB44" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="dcf62a80-dce4-46ac-8229-10eaf626f805"

/dev/sda2: UUID="083B-C1A1" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="7bfec317-48cf-4763-aaed-6764ec8468ca"

/dev/sda4: UUID="88E6425AE64248A0" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="826d58fd-751c-4d10-870f-c05e9219008b"

/dev/sde1: LABEL="Backup" UUID="CCE2F18FE2F17E50" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="1fdee551-e6d7-4d9e-8988-68a401e21811"

/dev/sda3: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="dd2f78dc-ef19-4ab5-8bcc-98949f2300bf"

/dev/sdb1: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="f6a6d639-a3d2-4576-b8f0-408a1d9bd311"

/dev/sdb2: PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="8cf49a57-a96a-4ef1-92eb-f63610dfa7e6"

/dev/sdc: TYPE="isw_raid_member"

```

----------

## Jaglover

 *Quote:*   

> If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for more details. 

 

I don't use fakeraid myself, thus can't give any details.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

fakeraid is a bios option? cause i enabled raid0 from the bios

----------

## Jaglover

Fakeraid is software RAID which can be set up in BIOS. Operating system reads the configuration from BIOS and sets up software RAID accordingly. Poor Windows users believe they have hardware RAID ...

https://skrypuch.com/raid/

----------

## InvisibleRasta

well it actually works pretty fast ...i jsut cant mount it on gentoo.. . i was able on archlinux.. drive used to appear in /dev/mapper

----------

## InvisibleRasta

i was able to enable it with dmraid -ay but still not able to mount it the last one is supposed to be the raid0

```
/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1: PTUUID="71a81e9f-3e69-4ba4-bfb0-b94994fa68b3" PTTYPE="gpt"

```

```
# blkid

/dev/sdc: TYPE="isw_raid_member"

/dev/sdd1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="DA2B-39E1" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="efi" PARTUUID="1070f93c-88b4-4d02-b79d-8d152556776b"

/dev/sdd2: UUID="aad74cbd-7460-467a-a492-2e69c55f822f" TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="swap" PARTUUID="055d7d76-31ae-4508-98cb-05ce0eb123c1"

/dev/sdd3: UUID="0098f465-8b20-43fb-a175-abdb66c2f8f5" UUID_SUB="95434b00-2cfc-4079-830a-8e0885f0b702" TYPE="btrfs" PARTUUID="13c17043-cccc-9446-9a62-223ef8583d05"

/dev/sdd4: LABEL="backup" UUID="d2288e45-ed85-4c9b-ae08-63116fbeb8fe" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="backup" PARTUUID="24f10584-f268-4625-a482-df963bbec86f"

/dev/sde1: LABEL="Backup" UUID="CCE2F18FE2F17E50" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="1fdee551-e6d7-4d9e-8988-68a401e21811"

/dev/sda1: LABEL="Recovery" UUID="A0323B10323AEB44" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="dcf62a80-dce4-46ac-8229-10eaf626f805"

/dev/sda2: UUID="083B-C1A1" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="7bfec317-48cf-4763-aaed-6764ec8468ca"

/dev/sda4: UUID="88E6425AE64248A0" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="826d58fd-751c-4d10-870f-c05e9219008b"

/dev/sdb1: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="f6a6d639-a3d2-4576-b8f0-408a1d9bd311"

/dev/sdb2: PARTLABEL="Basic data partition" PARTUUID="8cf49a57-a96a-4ef1-92eb-f63610dfa7e6"

/dev/sda3: PARTLABEL="Microsoft reserved partition" PARTUUID="dd2f78dc-ef19-4ab5-8bcc-98949f2300bf"

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1: PTUUID="71a81e9f-3e69-4ba4-bfb0-b94994fa68b3" PTTYPE="gpt"
```

when i try to mount it i get this:

```

# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1 /mnt/raid0/

NTFS signature is missing.

Failed to mount '/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1': Invalid argument

The device '/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.

Maybe the wrong device is used? Or the whole disk instead of a

partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?
```

----------

## InvisibleRasta

i think i made some progress...still cant mount tho..

i had to 

```
dmraid -ay

modprobe raid0

modprobe dm-mod
```

```

fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1 

Disk /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1: 3.7 TiB, 4000792444928 bytes, 7814047744 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 71A81E9F-3E69-4BA4-BFB0-B94994FA68B3

Device                                   Start        End    Sectors  Size Type

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part1    34      32767      32734   16M Microsoft reserved

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part2 32768 7814043647 7814010880  3.7T Microsoft basic data

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

the weird thing is that it doesnt show up as fdisk does.. with the two partitions

```

# ls -la /dev/mapper/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       80 Nov  3 06:42 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root     4160 Nov  3 06:42 ..

crw-------  1 root root  10, 236 Nov  3 06:32 control

brw-------  1 root root 252,   0 Nov  3 06:42 isw_behjiahehd_Volume1

```

Still no luck mounting it

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you tried to mount /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part2 as ntfs?

----------

## InvisibleRasta

yes several times:

```
# mount -o ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part2  /mnt/raid0/

mount: /mnt/raid0: special device /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part2 does not exist.

localhost /home/nico # fdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1

Disk /dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1: 3.7 TiB, 4000792444928 bytes, 7814047744 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 65536 bytes / 131072 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 71A81E9F-3E69-4BA4-BFB0-B94994FA68B3

Device                                   Start        End    Sectors  Size Type

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part1    34      32767      32734   16M Microsoft reserved

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part2 32768 7814043647 7814010880  3.7T Microsoft basic data

Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MystKid,

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part1 is a fake. It covers the GPT partition area. 

You can't mount it - its not yours. 

/dev/mapper/isw_behjiahehd_Volume1-part2 is your filesystem.

fdisk understands GPT without any help from your kernel. To actually mount a volume with a GPT disklable you need kernel support for it.

Its usually on by default. You need  

```
$ grep EFI_P /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y
```

Reading back a bit, it seems you have GPT disklable support.

```
/dev/sda2: UUID="083B-C1A1" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition"
```

```
brw-------  1 root root 252,   0 Nov  3 06:42 isw_behjiahehd_Volume1 
```

is your raw volume. Rather like /dev/sda 

You don't mount /dev/sda though, you mount the partitions it contains. The partitions should appear here.

There are several sorts of fakeraid. The oldest, uses dmraid. The data layout on disk and your raw disk IO is controlled by the BIOS.

There is Intel Storage Technology (IST) which is still fakeraid but uses mdadm and the kernel raid driver.

I'm fairly sure You have one of those as you mentioned setting it up in the BIOS.

For completeness, Windows also has software raid, like the kernel/mdadm raid.

We need to get your partitions to appear in /dev before you can mount anything. Well, we don't but that's another can of worms.

On a related topic, which ntfs driver are you plannnig to use?

-- edit --

The output of dmidecode and dmesg would be useful. They are big and need to go to a pastebin.

I'm not sure if dmidecode is useful on an EFI system.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

I do have this set as you suggested:

```

$ grep EFI_P /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y[/
```

code]

I am planning to use ntfs-3g.

The output of dmidecode is:

```
http://dpaste.com/1DDH3S6
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MystKid,

I was hoping dmidecode would say something more useful than 

```
OPROM - RST - RAID
```

I wanted the raid type supported by your BIOS.

Still, it does say that you have a TUF Z370-PRO GAMING motherboard and the manual for that on page 4-1 says that it supports Intel Rapid Storage Technology, so we got there.

Intel Rapid Storage Technology is supported by kernel raid and mdadm. dmraid is not required.

I can't find any Gentoo specific details online but heres an overview.

Install mdadm, if you don't have it.

Use mdadm --assemble to assemble your raid set.

There is an mdadm --scan command to have mdadm search for raid sets too. Read the man page.

Once the raid set is assembled, the partition should be visible too. 

Mount partition 2

 *Quote:*   

> mdadm -E /dev/sd...

  should show you details abeut the raid set.

Once your raid is assembled, /proc/mdstat will tell you a bit about it. 

ntfs-3g will give you read and write access. The kernel ntfs driver is read only, so that's probably the right answer.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

This is the dmesg output from the ArchLinux  installation. Here everything worked out of the box.. no need to run a single command.

```
http://dpaste.com/21X3H0D
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MystKid,

That's your raid set.

```
[   13.516297] md126: detected capacity change from 0 to 4000792444928

[   13.554281]  md126: p1 p2
```

As I suspected, its using mdadm.

The content of /proc/mdstat will be useful too.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

Here is the log from the ArchLinux install:

```
cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] 

md126 : active raid0 sdd[1] sdc[0]

      3907023872 blocks super external:/md127/0 64k chunks

      

md127 : inactive sdc[1](S) sdd[0](S)

      5032 blocks super external:imsm

       

unused devices: <none>

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MystKid,

You need raid0 support in Multiple Devices in the kernel and mdadm installed.

Then you can assemble the raid and mount /dev/md126

----------

## InvisibleRasta

I have it as module on the GEntoo install.I tried alredy to modprobe raid0 and i do have mdadm installed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MystKid,

Don't let dm-raid grab your raid set.

```
modprobe raid0

mdadm --assemble ...

mount /dev/md126
```

If Arch can automate it, so can Gentoo.

----------

## InvisibleRasta

```
mount -o ntfs-3g /dev/md126p2 /mnt/ 
```

Did the trick. i did not have to assemble. Thank you very much!

----------

